

Show HN: I built this app to compare health insurance plans - sbashyal
http://pick-a-plan.appspot.com/

======
azsromej
thanks, looks nice. I need to compare some plans in a couple weeks so I'll try
this.

~~~
sbashyal
Thanks for trying it out. I'd love to receive your feedback once you use it.
Since the open enrollment is coming up, I am hoping it will get some traction.

